# Broke my very 1st tank today.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I got it at a wool worths when I was 8-9( had bowls before that) it was a 10 gallon kit made by heartz that I saved for months to buy. I had been using it for making peat water, hit the corner with watch and just the wrong angle and it cracked.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TAB,

Sorry about your tank! Was it all glass or did it have a metal frame? Careful or you will date yourself! LOL


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

No not that old... I bought it right before wool worths went under... That should date me... hell most people my age don't even know what wool worths was.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Or a five and dime!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear it. Sometimes we just get attached to stuff. I think I'd feel a little sad myself.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Tab,
I to am sorry to hear about your loss! I have had aquariums for over 25 years and have never had a tank break yet (knock on wood) but it is always on the back of my mind. It is kind of neat how our first aquariums have come about and they do seem to have some special meaning to each of us. I picked-up my first little 10 gal. from a good neighbor next door when I was 10 years old, he was selling it in a garage sale. Afraid someone would buy it right away (yea right), I ran home and gathered all the loose change I could find, went back and my neighbor ended up just giving it to me, colored gravel and all. The rest is history. Funny thing is, it might be in storage but I still have it:!: I can't seem to part with it! 

Dan


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

never had the multi color gravel... but there was a time when I had the painted black gravel and red screw in lights. I must have been 10-11. I've always been one to kid... at one time I had one of those air powered diver hook to a treasure chest in my ~700 gallon reef system. Once it got covered in coraline it would not longer function. If you have never had one of those, you can not call yourself an Aquarist.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I know how you feel. My old tank just broke and it had 20g of water in it. I am getting free fish off of craigslist so I just set this tank up tonight. Man! that is an awful sound and more of a pain thank goodness for rug shampooers.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

TAB said:


> never had the multi color gravel... but there was a time when I had the painted black gravel and red screw in lights. I must have been 10-11. I've always been one to kid... at one time I had one of those air powered diver hook to a treasure chest in my ~700 gallon reef system. Once it got covered in coraline it would not longer function. If you have never had one of those, you can not call yourself an Aquarist.


what a 700 gal tank,lol or the diver?I got an empty 500 gallon siting in the garage but really wanting one of those divers.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The reef worked great until I had a power outage that last about a week with 100+ degree temps. My gen kept it alive, but I lost every thing else, I sold it about 2 weeks later.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

TAB said:


> The reef worked great until I had a power outage that last about a week with 100+ degree temps. My gen kept it alive, but I lost every thing else, I sold it about 2 weeks later.


ouch! what cha get outta the diver?


----------

